# Hell's Gate General Slocum Haunting



## Albondigas (Nov 3, 2009)

Check out this Halloween tribute video about the haunting of hell's gate in NYC. Over a 1000 people died in a ferry disaster 100 years ago, and now weird stuff happens there. There are even flesh eating squirrels.


----------



## Albondigas (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry here is the video. YouTube - Hell's Gate, a Carnivorous Squirrel, and General Slocum Disaster Ghosts


----------

